# Anyone still use tracking string?



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone out there still use the tracking string from Game Tracker? I used it many moons ago and considered giving it a try again but wondered if anyone had an opinion.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, I still use it. It does not work every single time but when it does, it is a great help[ in recovering game. I heard that the company was going to stop making the arrow clip thingies several years ago and I bought all that I could find then. I have enough to last me the rest of my hunting years. It even works on my crossbow, thanks to a little tinkering tha I did on mounting the spool holder beneath the foot stirrup.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

According to my wholesaler a lot of dealers still sell them. He and I wonder who might use them. I believe in accuracy, and that thing just seems to take it away. IMHO For those of you that only shoot 20yds or less, I guess that is ok, but ........hmmm. Many things have come out of someone trying to find the game in which was shot. The best is still the same accuracy. Putting the arrow where you want it to go! MO only!


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Only when it's raining do i use the game tracker.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

They cause more issues than there worth.
You'd be better off practicing shooting than trying to rely on a string.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

My opinion is they can create problems. The best thing i have found is a fine tuned broadhead or one that shoots like a field tip with a large cutting diameter that is razor sharp. Practising all year long. Taking only good shots.And developing good slow and patient tracking skills. For such things there is no shortcuts.


----------



## Root stumbler (Oct 16, 2007)

That's why I didn't go back to it. I figured it would cause more problems than it's worth. 
My brother and I hunt in a swamp and he lost a buck a couple of years ago because it ran to a beaver pond and we completely lost the trail. The entire forest in the area was covered in water and nearly impossible to track a deer. A tracker string at that time would have been a nice thing to have.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hunting in an area that is covered with water or when it is raining requires taking only a good shot. Such a shot is at close range and perfect in all aspects as far as brush and angle of deer. The shooter should be able to determine when releasing the arrow how far that deer will run. If the shot is going to be less than perfect than no shot should be taken.


----------

